# ExpoImaging Rogue 3-in-1 Flash Grid with 3-Gel Starter Kit



## enezdez (Jul 13, 2018)

Does this product really work as advertised...

Currently, I have been using the Rapid Westcott Kit 26" Octa Softbox  with my Nikon SB 700.

However, I recently picked up a mint Nikon SB 910. 

So my plan was to use the SB 910 with the Rapid Westcott Kit 26" Octa Softbox & just pick up another stand & use my SB 700 as a fill light & to play around with coloured gels...

And get a grid for my Rapid Westcott Kit 26" Octa Softbox.

Please advise...

Thanks In Advance,

Enezdez


----------



## adamhiram (Jul 13, 2018)

Absolutely, highly recommended for use with speed lights.  I typically use it to either create a spotlight on the backdrop with rapid fall-off, or as a hair/rim light.

Background spotlight:
Butterfly/Clamshell Headshot - Learning Lighting

Hair light:
Child portraits - Learning lighting

I also picked up some Rogue flash gels for use with speed lights without the grid/snoot, and have had great luck with them.
Traditional backdrops for portraiture

I have some more recent portrait work I've done with both products as I've learned how to better utilize them, but don't have them posted publicly.


----------



## enezdez (Jul 14, 2018)

adamhiram said:


> Absolutely, highly recommended for use with speed lights.  I typically use it to either create a spotlight on the backdrop with rapid fall-off, or as a hair/rim light.
> 
> Background spotlight:
> Butterfly/Clamshell Headshot - Learning Lighting
> ...



Thank you @adamhiram for your solid advice.  I woke up in the middle of the night & couldn't sleep...So I read all the threads & what have you associated with your above-mentioned post (lol)...I going to get the Rogue 3-1. 

I think the most economical way for me to proceed is to pick up another stand (Kupo 8') to use my SB 700 & and get a grid for my Rapid Westcott Kit 26" Octa Softbox (which is not cheap, cost almost as much as the kit...ugh lol).  Now I am not going to get Rogue's Gels because I just got Nikon Gels speedlite specific (after these go bad/lost) I will get those (it will be years before I get them lol)... 

I think this will be my next step in my evolutionary/learning  process...

Thank you again @adamhiram I really appreciate you taking the time!

Almost time for me to get up, I have to go to Connecticut (Hartford) to get dog food!  

Cheers,

Enezdez


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 14, 2018)

enezdez said:


> ay for me to proceed is to pick up another stand (Kupo 8') to use my SB 700 & and get a grid for my Rapid Westcott Kit 26" Octa



I have grids for everything now, and normally work as planned. I recently picked up one for the big octabox though and I'm not sure if I'm using it wrong, or I just don't like it.


----------

